# Started on a vegetable powder supplement (Vital Greens)



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Being on a low fodmap diet + my wide range of triggers has left me feeling a bit lacking in the vege department. I've decided to try a nutrient dense vegetable powder called "Vital Greens". I was curious if anyone else uses such powder to boost nutrients?

Here is the full ingredients list: http://www.vitalhealtheurope.com/media/wysiwyg/Vital_Greens_Ingredients.gif

I'm going on the assumption the powder form will be easy for me to digest. It has 76 ingredients and although some of those are on the fodmap 'ban' list I figure the amounts are so small I should be ok. I've had one dose so far 10hrs ago and no issues. Usually if I have issues with a supplement I know within 3hrs. I like the idea of getting a lot of vege based nutrients I otherwise would not be getting. This powder is sold in Aus and NZ but I know there are several equivalents in the US. I'll post some updates after I use it for a while.


----------



## loup (Jan 3, 2013)

I too have recently used Vital greens, which initially felt great really gave me an energy lift as I'mcurrently so depleted, but it also sadly gave me painful bloating & diarrhoea.I just was searching on net for any wisdom on potential correlation between these symptoms & the ingreients of Vital greeens.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

It does have so many ingredients so one could be a major trigger for you. I am taking only 1/2 teaspoon a day for a week to make sure I have no reactions and can slowly adjust to it. I hope I can tolerate it because it's packed full of nutrients. How long did it take to affect you?


----------



## loup (Jan 3, 2013)

Good idea to reduce dosage. Symptoms came on in a few hours with recommended dosage of 2 teaspoons.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I have a pretty sensitive stomach so always introduce things at a much lower dose for up to a week at first. I had another dose today and so far so good.


----------

